
HTML Was a Bad Idea (2017) - dsego
https://medium.com/@robmuh/html-was-a-bad-idea-8f45f4db4d35
======
GrumpyNl
People just dont wanna stick to the basics. It has to be improved, we need
more options.

------
quaquaqua1
React was a worse one

